
Zero to Brand in 48 Hours - A Webinar for Startup Founders and Brand Hackers - _pius
http://www.istrategylabs.com/zero-to-brand-in-48-hours-a-webinar-for-startup-founders-and-brand-hackers-of-all-kinds/
======
vivekamn
He tell that you should state your offering in max 3 bullets. And in his intro
of his company crams like 19 items into one slide!? Again, he asks you avoid
jargon, did anybody notice how much jargon was in their intro?? Dude, practice
what you preach.

